# Now i'm considering



## Lostman (May 23, 2009)

Well some of you people have seen my very long posts. Well last night pick up wife at airport after she decided to leave the guy she left me for. We were talking about things and she told me she slept with him and during or afterwards she wasn't ready to have any relationship with any guy, including me. 

After she told me that I just became overwhelmed with some many emotions. I can't even describe what or how I am feeling let alone put a word to the feeling. I sat in the tub for 3 hours and couldn't come with anything. Should I just let go? Cut my losses? Try to hang in there? That part I know is confusion. How I feel towards right now can't tell its many things wrapped up into one feeling. Any thoughts would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## Single (May 31, 2009)

Hi There lostman,

Take it from me since I am not in your shoes and know where you are coming from. Leave the *****. There are so many other women out there that is is unbelievable that we men would deal with crap like this. After going through that kind of situation you should never ever take her back. ONce a cheater always a cheater. and yes it is true they will do it again so you are basically wasting your time. If you think wasting 3-5 years of your life will benefit you then go back to her, But otherwise you must listen and Leave her and never call her again.. Trust me


----------



## Country Girl (Apr 19, 2009)

I guess we all have the same thought process when it comes to ending a marriage. In my situation I was afraid of what life would be without the marriage. Once I got past the "fear", things began to look a lot better. There really is a life after divorce. You will see there are plenty of people to meet!

There was a lot of emotional baggage involved in my marriage of 20 plus years. In many ways, it was similar to your situation. The cheating and lying was plenty to deal with. But there were other things too. All of these things where just fuel for fights. My counselor really help me to finally see that. With this "baggage", fights were probably going to be inevitable. She told me I could divorce and finally put the "baggage" to rest. Then, if my ex and I wanted to try again later, we would be starting over with a clean slate. Or, I could find happiness with someone else. Anyway, once she put it that way, I chose to let it go. Hope this might help....

I know this stage is very difficult.


----------



## Lostman (May 23, 2009)

Part of me agrees with you both. She denied telling me that she slept with him. She did indirectly without even realizing it. For me I just had to know. I guess part of me doesn't blame her for her actions because I had the chance once upon a time in the past. Instead of following through I told my wife how and I was feeling instead. Yes it hurts like heck right now. Could she do it again? Possible. Its possible for me also. I may be just dumb or really forgiving let live and let die type of person. Though if I do forgive her it will take a long time to do so.


----------

